# Franklin Products 1845



## pillbottle (Jun 12, 2004)

While meandering across the open range in S.W. Montana  one weekend I encountered this bottle lying on the ground.  If the date truly reflects the time period of its use, then it would have been dropped after the mountain men had wiped out the beaver and before the gold rush of the 1860's.  This vessel is small, only 2 and 5/16's " tall by 1" in diameter.  There are no chips or breaks. The label and cork stopper are missing of course. I find it amazing that it survived with out being stepped on by an animal.  Mention of the text on the bottom is made in a national park service archealogy site.  Does any one have any info regarding Franklin Products.


----------



## pillbottle (Jun 12, 2004)

Sorry,
 photos pending.
 Cant seem to get the upload to work.


----------



## David E (Jun 12, 2004)

Hi RE Franklin Products 1845 (embosed star in a circle) Products advertised 1941 to 1942 by Franklin Serum Co. Location unknown.
 Amber 2 1/2"x 1 1/16" ABM: graduated lines.

 Dave


----------

